# Giving Dr. Shrunk more than one piece of fruit



## TifanyNL (Jul 19, 2013)

I didn't see this anywhere so if it's been posted, sorry.  I accidentally gave Dr. Shrunk a basket of 2 cherries today.  He said something about thank you for giving him so much and he would save it for a snack.  Then he said he'd tell me extra special joke and he'd be sure it was a new one.  I figure this will be very useful later in the game when I'm trying to get those last few jokes.


----------



## radical6 (Jul 19, 2013)

he tells extra jokes? i gave him a basket of 3 cherries once and he just said thank you.


----------



## NuttyS (Jul 19, 2013)

He's never said about a new one but does tell me it'll be an extra special one each time and I only give him 1 fruit.


----------



## hijessicarose (Jul 19, 2013)

Yeah I did the same but I didn't think it actually affected anything. He just says "how about today I tell you a really good joke!"


----------



## Detilate (Jul 19, 2013)

I gave 3 oranges to Fang, he gave it back and made me only give him 1


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 19, 2013)

All that's for is to see his reaction to more than one fruit. You will not see repeating emotions until you have every one.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jul 19, 2013)

It doesn't matter how many fruit pieces you give him; he'll still tell you a different emotion, not anything really special.


----------



## Gizmodo (Jul 19, 2013)

Superpenguin said:


> All that's for is to see his reaction to more than one fruit. You will not see repeating emotions until you have every one.



OOooh thats great then


----------



## Sakubo (Jul 19, 2013)

There is no difference if you give him more than one fruit at a time. Mr. Shrunk just tells you how excited and happy he is that you made the effort of bringing him more than 1 fruit.


----------



## StiX (Jul 19, 2013)

I always use him to get rid of my extra fruit baskets, I love his reactions XDD 

Anyway, I think the jokes will be the same either way ^^


----------



## sandgaijin (Mar 8, 2016)

Do fruits ever affect the joke? I gave him a basket of oranges and he told me the happiness joke saying "Orange you glad..."


----------



## TeilaVonSchnapps (Mar 8, 2016)

I don't think so? I think it was coincidence. :c


----------



## Alienfish (Mar 8, 2016)

No it doesn't really, he just "eats it later" and stuff it into his pockets and whatnot


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Mar 8, 2016)

I gave him a basket of fruit once to see what would would happen. He was very excited and said he'd save the rest to snack on later. Then he tells a random joke as usual.


----------



## Miii (Mar 8, 2016)

He doesn't tell any extra jokes when you give him extra fruit. It's the same joke he would have told you if you had given him one piece of fruit :3


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 8, 2016)

i didnt even know you could give more than 1 fruit o.o


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 8, 2016)

Yeah, the jokes are the same as usual. No point wasting extra fruit on him.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Mar 8, 2016)

I used to give him perfect fruit that I had extra when I couldn't get to another town to sell them.


----------

